# Best 'Bang for your buck' HT Monitor/Bookshelf?



## jjevans74 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey all,
I'm looking for any and all opinions here...

My small living room HT has been put together over the years piece by piece (as I'm sure many of you have done over the years), and I'm coming around to upgrading speakers. I just build a sub, my TV is fairly new, receiver isn't too old, and I've added a BP to the mix. However, my old Cambridge Soundworks speakers are getting on in years and I'm itching to upgrade. Given my space, budget, WAF factors, etc. what I'm going to be shopping for is bookshelf/monitor type speakers.

My question is this: NHT used to be well known and well respected. I'm assuming they still are. Is there a better bang for you buck monitor out there compared to the SuperZero 2.0 at $99 a pop? Seems to me that you could put together a pretty nice 5.0 setup (assuming I already have the sub to make it a 5.1) for just under $500. What out there is comparable???

Help!

J


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

jjevans74 said:


> My question is this: NHT used to be well known and well respected. I'm assuming they still are. Is there a better bang for you buck monitor out there compared to the SuperZero 2.0 at $99 a pop? Seems to me that you could put together a pretty nice 5.0 setup (assuming I already have the sub to make it a 5.1) for just under $500. What out there is comparable???


NHT definitely still makes great speakers, and what's more, their internet direct business model seems to make their prices even nicer. That super zero 2.0 looks sweet although a bit small. The Behringer 2030ps are also an obvious choice that will get recommended in 3...2...

Anyways if you didn't already have the sub, I'd contend that 
http://www.emptek.com/special_f300_e10s.php
is a tough deal to beat.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> NHT definitely still makes great speakers, and what's more, their internet direct business model seems to make their prices even nicer. That super zero 2.0 looks sweet although a bit small. The Behringer 2030ps are also an obvious choice that will get recommended in 3...2...
> 
> Anyways if you didn't already have the sub, I'd contend that
> http://www.emptek.com/special_f300_e10s.php
> is a tough deal to beat.


My suggestions as well, goodcall Granteed!:T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The behringers 2030p are the best monitors under 500 probably. Above that the JBL LSRs are king IMO. 

Still the Behringers aren't pretty IMO.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The PSB Alpha and Paradigm Atom are also well Designed value Speakers. Great number of choices put there.
The Behringer is a fantastic value as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1scienceguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Paradigm mini monitor v.6.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The PSB Image B25 in closeout for $319/pair ($479/pair list) delivered from DMC Electronics are over your budget but are a great value.
http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1204psb/

A real overachiever and bang for your buck from Best Buy is the Insignia NS-B2111 6 1/2" Bass Reflex Bookshelf Speakers for $90 a pair.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insigni...air)/7705307.p?id=1138085354138&skuId=7705307


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was reading on another forum a guy who did a comparison of several speakers... I hope its ok to post?



> Truth be told, I prefer the sound of Energy C-Series over Paradigm Monitor Series. I did a casual in home speaker comparison over 2 months ago. The speakers were:
> Paradigm( 2 x Atom Monitor, CC-190, 2 x ADP-190 )
> Polk Audio( 2 x TSi100, CS10, 2 x OWM3 )
> Infinity( 2 x Primus P152, Primus PC350, 2 x Primus P142 )
> ...


----------

